# Ray Charles is back with a new album!



## jsmusicbox (Feb 27, 2009)

He’s a classic, an absolute legend in the music world and he has a new album out right now that is awesome, after all these years he’s still got it! 
You can snag it on Amazon right now for only $3.99!! 
Thoughts on the album/Ray Charles as a musician?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

jsmusicbox said:


> ...after all these years he's still got it!


That would be unprecedented....

...considering he died over half-a-dozen years ago.


----------

